# Is it possible to get all types of fruit without trading?



## IndiaHawker (Dec 27, 2021)

So far in my newer island, I have cherries (native fruit), pears (sister fruit), and coconuts. However haven’t obtained any others yet - however only had this island for a month or two, and haven’t gifted my villagers much. If possible I’d like to get all fruits without getting online, however if it’s not possible I’ll look into getting them off someone else! Please and thanks for any help


----------



## Rosch (Dec 27, 2021)

Unfortunately, all other non-native fruits can only be obtained through trading. Visiting villagers will always give you the sister fruit. Kapp'n island does not have the other fruits either, BUT you can get all the other flowers though.


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 27, 2021)

Hey there, unfortunately you will not be able to get all the fruits without trading. You only get your native fruit, coconuts, and one other fruit.
For example I get pears and oranges.


----------



## Rosch (Dec 27, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> Hey there, unfortunately you will not be able to get all the fruits without trading. You only get your native fruit, coconuts, and one other fruit.
> For example I get pears and oranges.


Same. Oranges for native and pears for sister fruits.


----------



## IndiaHawker (Dec 27, 2021)

Okay this makes me really happy as I don’t need to be impatient any more haha! Any chance anyone here is willing to share some apples, oranges, and peaches with me please (before I go to the trading board)? Will happily tip TBT


----------



## Rosch (Dec 27, 2021)

IndiaHawker said:


> Okay this makes me really happy as I don’t need to be impatient any more haha! Any chance anyone here is willing to share some apples, oranges, and peaches with me please (before I go to the trading board)? Will happily tip TBT


I have all fruits. How many do you need? No need to tip me with anything.


----------



## IndiaHawker (Dec 27, 2021)

Rosch said:


> I have all fruits. How many do you need? No need to tip me with anything.



You are so kind, thank you!! If you could possibly share one stack of just the oranges, peaches, and apples with me it would be a massive help please?! If you can’t spare a whole stack of each that’s totally fine too as I can just grow more! I have plenty of the other fruits but have yet to trade (in this game) for the fruits I can only get from trading!

Your island or mine? Whatever’s most convenient for you is great  Thank you so much!!


----------



## Rosch (Dec 27, 2021)

IndiaHawker said:


> You are so kind, thank you!! If you could possibly share one stack of just the oranges, peaches, and apples with me it would be a massive help please?! If you can’t spare a whole stack of each that’s totally fine too as I can just grow more! I have plenty of the other fruits but have yet to trade (in this game) for the fruits I can only get from trading!
> 
> Your island or mine? Whatever’s most convenient for you is great  Thank you so much!!



I'll give you 2 stacks of each. I'll drop it off if it's okay. Just PM me the code. Take your time.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 27, 2021)

I haven't traded and ran into cherries from a villager. My native was oranges and my sister is apples. 
I don't know if you can get all the fruits eventually without trading. I assumed so since 2.0 since they are done with the game but maybe I'm assuming wrong.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Dec 27, 2021)

Technically, yes, it actually is possible, but very difficult. Every once in a while, like once in a great while, a villager might gift you a different fruit when you complete a task for them, or maybe as a gift in the mail. I've gotten one in the mail, although I already had all the fruits by that point.


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 27, 2021)

This is my one very minor very petty complaint about the latest update: I wish we could have found non-native, non-sister fruits on our own!  In an attempt to slow the game for myself, I've made a commitment to not trade in this version.  Made the game much more interesting as I have to hunt or wait for all the things I want.  The one thing I can't do is get fruit I don't have.  Which is insane given the amount of non-native fruit based recipes I've accumulated.


----------



## Meadows (Dec 28, 2021)

The max you can get is 4 (including coconut)

Main fruit (the fruit that's on your island)
Sister fruit (can be obtained on nook mile islands or can be sent by mom when you start the game)
Random other fruit (rare chance that mom sends it to you when you start the game)


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Dec 28, 2021)

Interesting... I remember getting other fruits from villagers in past games (like WW) when I'd mail them fruit sometimes. Does anyone know if the system changed for NH?


----------



## Rosch (Dec 28, 2021)

Meadows said:


> The max you can get is 4 (including coconut)
> 
> Main fruit (the fruit that's on your island)
> Sister fruit (can be obtained on nook mile islands or can be sent by mom when you start the game)
> Random other fruit (rare chance that mom sends it to you when you start the game)



Yes. This is the case. Nothing has changed in ver 2.0.
The other two can only be obtained by trading.


----------



## SofiaIsMe (Mar 14, 2022)

Actually I’ve been getting new fruit from that turtle thing. I looked everywhere for peaches, cherries, or pears but couldn’t find them. I went on his boat everyday hoping for a new fruit. I found peaches, so now I have apples (native fruit), oranges (sister fruit), coconuts, and peaches. So just try ur luck with him :3


----------



## Sheydra (Mar 14, 2022)

I got all without trading,got them from island tours. It is longer but you can do it.


----------

